# JVC Everio Web Streaming



## LuckyStrike502 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone. I just bought a JVC Everio Hybrid GZ-MG155U HDD camcorder a few weeks ago. I was just wondering if there is a way to use this camcorder as a webcam. I have read some things about there being drivers that can be used for web streaming, but I've had no luck finding anything about my camera. If anyone out there can help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------

